# Need bunch of parts



## burbur (Oct 26, 2008)

Dear All

I would like to ask for your opinion about best deals for Nissan parts (if possible closed to Chicago IL but not necessary) I am looking for original parts preferably new (but used will also do the trick OEM) 

I am looking for parts that are needed for complete front rebuild from windshield forward for Nissan Murano 

Nissana Murano 2009 4WD parts # below

1. 16577 
2. 16500 
3. 16576P
4. 21400 
5. 26010R + 26060L 
6. 26013 + 26063 
7. 26150 (RH+LH) 
8. 27650 
9. 27661N + 27661NA 
10. 27661, 27661+A, 27760, 92115, 27640, 92446
11. 98510M 
12. 620 
13. 62500 
14. 62301
15. 62580N + 62581N 
16. 63101 + 63100 
17. 65601M 
18. 66315M
19. 80152 
20. 80100 
21. 985M0 
22. 87608 + 87000FA
23. 65100
24. 65850U 
25. 65850 + 65820 

Please help me out here :waving: :woowoo:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Those aren't part numbers. Nissan part numbers are at least 10 digits. What you have are part codes from a part catalog illustration, which one would refer to a listing to get the part number. For new parts, try 1st AAA Nissan Parts Store. For used parts, try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market.


----------



## burbur (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you for your response, is there any chance you could provide the website where I can convert the code to the part number? Thanks for the websites you have prvided!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan Parts | Online Nissan OEM Parts and Accessories

You can see the parts illustrations there and the part codes. Underneath will be the part number listings, but they usually "dash out" a couple of numbers. Just for example, say you have a part code of "16500." You look down the list for that code and it shows part number "**500-2Y590." Chances are the part number is "16500-2Y590," but it's not always 100% the case.


----------

